# Regina California Grape juice



## bchoate (Sep 16, 2012)

Just bought 3 6 gal red grape juice for Merlot. Does any one know if this brand has the yeast added? The ingredients read Grape juice sulfur dioxide and possibly citric acid. What needs to be added to this? I have made several kits but this is my first with Regina California Grape juice. Any help appreciative


----------



## kashew201 (Sep 17, 2012)

Few years ago i did a Pino grigio and only added oak. I didn't add any yeast.. I know this year I'm going to do a few Californias from regina and a barolo and an amarone 6g juice from Italy. Which I will oak heavy. I don't plan on adding any yeast. But hopefully we can get some pros to weigh in on this.


----------



## wineutopia (Sep 17, 2012)

I always add yeast to my grape juice - Regina. Lalvin RC-212 would do the trick. Also add 3 tsp. yeast nutrient when you first open the pail and another 2-3 tsp when it is about half way done fermenting. Add the rehydrated yeast when the pail is around 68-70 degrees after the first addition of nutrient. Stir 1-2 times a day. May want to MLF then oak. Just suggestions. Have fun!


----------



## bchoate (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks that's pretty much how I did it. Been probaby 4 Maybe 5 years since I made any wine. Its coming back to me now.


----------



## Julie (Sep 18, 2012)

Check with where you have bought the bucket. I have bought Regina in the past and the yeast was added.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 18, 2012)

*regina*

 REGINA,is OUT OF CALIFORNIA,there part of the group of grape juice providers( bucket juice) that comes in here every season,already balanced out (acidity),ready to ferment,however, sometimes you can pick up the juice and its already fermenting,that's the wild yeast that we talk about having to kill and introduce our own type,there juice makes a tasty yet light in body wine ,and no aroma, there goes the problem.lack of concentrates in the wine will do that.to much dilution and then being fermented out adds more deletion to the mix (all bucket wines have some amounts of concentrates in them)


----------



## kashew201 (Sep 18, 2012)

So I am getting amarone and barolo 6g juice buckets should I k meta it then use yeast? If so what yeast should I use? I am not sure who makes it but its Italian juice.


----------



## wineutopia (Sep 18, 2012)

Kashee201 usually the juice comes balanced already. I usually do not make any adjustments.


----------



## kashew201 (Sep 18, 2012)

See I done that before but some are saying kill the yeast and add another.. I know when I get the amarone and barolo I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## Julie (Sep 19, 2012)

kashew201 said:


> See I done that before but some are saying kill the yeast and add another.. I know when I get the amarone and barolo I don't want to ruin it.


 
As stated above, juice buckets normally come balanced and yeast added. If you have done these buckets before and were happy with the end result, then if I was you, I would continue with doing them the way you have in the past.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 19, 2012)

*AMARONE and BAROLO*

Its just my opinion but are you able to get Italian juices were you purchase your Californians? or did I miss read the thread?


----------



## kashew201 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am able to get California, Italian, and Canadian juice all in one place. And thanks Julie.


----------



## bchoate (Sep 19, 2012)

And yes where I bought mine I am able to pre order Italian juices also


----------



## Julie (Sep 19, 2012)

kashew201 said:


> I am able to get California, Italian, and Canadian juice all in one place. And thanks Julie.


 

You're welcome.


----------



## ed322 (Sep 23, 2012)

I just started a batch of Regina merlot yesterday added my own yeast and have seen no activity at all. Is this normal of is there something I can do


----------



## bchoate (Sep 23, 2012)

Mine started off rapidly. Did you use yeast nutrient?


----------



## ed322 (Sep 23, 2012)

bchoate said:


> Mine started off rapidly. Did you use yeast nutrient?



No I mixed the yeast with warm water like directions said and stirred it in the juice


----------



## bchoate (Sep 23, 2012)

I used nutrient with mine. Maybe some one else with more experience will respond


----------



## wineutopia (Sep 23, 2012)

Ed322 you may be at the end of the lag phase after pitching the yeast. Depending on the size (5 or 6 gallons) add 2 tsp or 3 tsp of yeast nutrient respectively. Stir at least once a day. Hopefully that should get things going. Add another 2 tsp or 3 tsp after fermentation has completed by 50%.


----------



## ed322 (Sep 23, 2012)

wineutopia said:


> Ed322 you may be at the end of the lag phase after pitching the yeast. Depending on the size (5 or 6 gallons) add 2 tsp or 3 tsp of yeast nutrient respectively. Stir at least once a day. Hopefully that should get things going. Add another 2 tsp or 3 tsp after fermentation has completed by 50%.



Thanks ill try that


----------



## wineutopia (Sep 24, 2012)

Ed322 let me know how it turns out. I hope it starts for ya. I haven't had a problem doing it this way yet.


----------



## bchoate (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok been in primary for a little over a week. What should the SG reading be? Before racking.


----------



## wineutopia (Sep 25, 2012)

Bchoate I added yeast to mine exactly 7 days ago and my fermentation is done. All 0.992 or lower. What S.G. are you getting?


----------



## wineutopia (Sep 25, 2012)

I always try to rack around 1.01 unless you are malolactic fermenting your wine. Then rack at 1.02 (5 brix) and add the MLB.


----------



## Julie (Sep 25, 2012)

bchoate said:


> Ok been in primary for a little over a week. What should the SG reading be? Before racking.


 
bchoate, that is hard to tell, some ferments are slow and some are pretty fast, depends on a variety of conditions. What you need to pay attention to is what the sg was when it first started and if the sg has gone down from that point. As long as your readings are getting lower you do not have anything to be concerned about.


----------



## bchoate (Sep 25, 2012)

That's what I thought I recalled from years ago, but just had to make sure. Lost all my books and logs in move . Thanx Julie


----------



## Julie (Sep 25, 2012)

bchoate said:


> That's what I thought I recalled from years ago, but just had to make sure. Lost all my books and logs in move . Thanx Julie


 
Ouch, moving can be tough. Ask away.


----------



## bchoate (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm sure I will. Lots of it are coming back to me. But the old brain sometimes needs a kick start.


----------



## SlayerXL095 (Oct 1, 2012)

wineutopia said:


> I always try to rack around 1.01 unless you are malolactic fermenting your wine. Then rack at 1.02 (5 brix) and add the MLB.



What happens if lets say you miss the 1.02 and its already @ .992-.998? and you wanted to do MLB


----------



## Sandrin (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello wine gents,

Just got 60 liters of Regina California Grape Juice (Cabrrnet Sovignon)this morning and the guys who sold it to me told me that the only thing I need to do is put the containers in a room that has a temp of about 22 Celsius nothing more ( no yeast, no stirring nothing). They said it should take about 30 days for it to ferment and then it's to go... Is it that easy??? This is my first time doing this... 

Thanks!


----------



## carlb (Sep 14, 2014)

I just bought 5 pails of Regina juice last week. After a day they had warmed up to about 65 degrees f in my 68 degree basement.
I added pectic enzime and yeast nutrient and stirred it in. The next day the temp was 69 degrees and i pitched the yeast. I used d-47 for the whites and rc-212 for the reds. Both yeast strains were very low foaming. Starting sg was 1.088 on all of the juices as received. I added additional yeast nutrient to the reds at 1/3 sugar depletion. All fermented to 1.10 in just 2 days. Transferred to carboys. Still fermenting.


----------

